# Story/Author Request



## Markt (Jan 16, 2006)

Certain authors just seem to really nail the ideal wg story. One of these is 'HG'. He has a few in the Dimensions Library, including Heidi, A New Dawn, and A High Note. I've also read another by him/her called Tasha and Tara.

Does anyone know of other HG stories? HG, if you're out there, will you be writing more?

- A big fan


----------



## hgee (Dec 5, 2006)

Markt said:


> Certain authors just seem to really nail the ideal wg story. One of these is 'HG'. He has a few in the Dimensions Library, including Heidi, A New Dawn, and A High Note. I've also read another by him/her called Tasha and Tara.
> 
> Does anyone know of other HG stories? HG, if you're out there, will you be writing more?
> 
> - A big fan


I am glad you liked the stories. Like with all WG writers, I imagine, I just write what I like to fantasize about and my personal preferences.
More on the way! I have a couple of stories I have been not so happy with, but I will tidy them up and post them, anyway. I guess I have to realize this ain't Shakespeare or anything!

Best Regards,

H.G.


----------



## Observer (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard - and we look forward to your forthcoming new contributions.

I am changing all author credits on your Library stories to your screen name - HGee. The same will happen to the two in the WG room when they are migrated here. The reason? The initials H. G. are not recognized by our sesrch engine - HGee will be. If there are any stories I'm missing please advise by PM.

By the way, we do have Tasha and Tara already - click here


----------



## hgee (Dec 6, 2006)

Observer said:


> Welcome aboard - and we look forward to your forthcoming new contributions.
> 
> I am changing all author credits on your Library stories to your screen name - HGee. The same will happen to the two in the WG room when they are migrated here. The reason? The initials H. G. are not recognized by our sesrch engine - HGee will be. If there are any stories I'm missing please advise by PM.
> 
> By the way, we do have Tasha and Tara already - click here



Ok, thanks for the effort in re-posting these stories, etc. It may take me a while to ready these other stories for public view (and decide if they are good enough!), but I will send them to you when the times comes.

hgee


----------

